# Sticky  Free Book Finds 2023



## MI 2 AZ

Post free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

To search Amazon for free books, click here.

This thread is for members to post their Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about an author's own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!

**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion? 

Link to Free Book Finds 2022 



.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/01/23. This will be my last day of regularly posting books. I will post on occasion and then only a few. 

Currently Free.

*Metal Bones: A Thrilling Space Opera (Book 1) *




  








Leo Spearman cares about one thing: finding a cure for his brother Gaeth's "Steel Elbow," a deadly disease that is slowly turning his bones into metal. Yet when they decide to leave Earth to cure him, they find themselves breaking galactic law to get it.

Tank has always dreamed of escaping his village and finding his father, but the only way anyone can leave the village is to win the Ceremony, a bloodthirsty competition with a sole survivor.
After surviving at a terrible cost, the bargain for his independence takes a dark turn, and Tank must decide if the price of his safety is too high to pay.

Neither Leo nor Tank knows it, but their paths will collide in the middle of a galaxy wide plot, and only their combined knowledge and experience have a chance of destroying it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*13 Minutes Before Midnight *




  








Imagine, you are lounging on your couch, sipping coffee, and suddenly from nowhere a naked corpse of a woman appears in front of you. You get rid of the corpse somehow, without informing the police, but a few days later, you meet the same woman, alive and thriving.

This is exactly what happens to Rehan.

There is a serial killer on the loose with the means to dump his victims across time and space. Rehan makes saving the woman and catching the killer his mission. What's more, the police have an inkling that he is involved in the case somehow.

All Rehan needs to do is make the right decisions and tread carefully. The stakes are high, however, time too less. The past, future, and present are all connected. The only question is whether you can change it.

Will Rehan be able to save the woman and catch the killer? Will he sail through all the obstacles? Will he succeed in changing the future, thereby changing his past?

13 Minutes Before Midnight is a thrilling tale of a man fighting his destiny while running in the dark against forces which seem easy to reach but untouchable at the same time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Run from Ruin: A Post-Apocalyptic Zombie Thriller (Final Update Book 1) *




  








They’re not undead; they’re just angry…

The DataMind meditation app has revolutionized the world, making people smarter, happier, and more productive. But a programming glitch in the final update causes billions of users to experience uncontrollable rage and aggression.

Nick, an ordinary high school senior in Fairbanks Alaska, is suddenly thrust into this life or death arena. He and his brother must escape the zombie-like hordes of blood-thirsty maniacs and seek refuge north of the arctic circle.

The four-hundred-mile journey tests the boys, their wits, and their trust in each other. They think they’re fighting to stay alive; but little do they know, they’re fighting to save mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Last Refuge (Final Update Book 2)*




  








Opportunity doesn’t knock twice, but death can…

After making it through the long Alaskan winter, Nick and Jimmy begin building their hard-earned new lives.

But the spring thaw has revived more than trees and green grass. For the two brothers, killing crazies has once again become an everyday reality.

Their lives change forever when Nick receives Lusa’s call for help and a new threat is revealed.

Launched into a world worse than the one they escaped from a year ago, Nick and Jimmy must face a new enemy, one which promises to wipe out the rest of humanity…one bite at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tomorrow's Cost (Final Update Book 3) *




  








There are worse things than death. Some things you don’t come back from.

After the siege on Fairbanks, Nick wants to relax and allow Vaughn’s drone army to complete their mission.

But when Lusa comes under attack and Vaughn is unwilling to send drones to rescue her, Nick must take matters into his own hands.

Deep in the arctic tundra, Nick and Lusa make a discovery that launches them into a headlong collision with a seemingly undefeatable foe. Lies, betrayal, and heroic battles fill this exciting conclusion to the Final Update series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nest Egg (Aloha Chicken Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Hens and homicides in a cozy slice of paradise.

Saffron Skye has inherited a little piece of Hawaiian paradise. Only it's filled with the leftovers of her late uncle's life and overrun with his enormous flock of chickens.

When her new friend, the oldest man in town, dies, no one else finds it suspicious. But as the town's newest poultry keeper Saffron recognizes fowl play when she sees it.

Saffron is a tetrachromat and can see colors nobody else can see. If only she could do the same with killers.
To find the culprit--and the victim's hidden fortune--Saffron will have to look in some surprising places. Even her new flock will lend a wing.

With scrumptious island food galore and two handsome men vying for her attention, Saffron has to focus, crack a few eggs . . . and crack the case.

Featuring Beautiful illustrations by Richard Russell. Use the Amazon "Look Inside" feature to see the first few.

2019 Whitney Awards Finalist!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Black's Beach Shuffle: A Rolly Waters Mystery *




  








A fast-rising Internet startup. A computer programmer found dead in his swimming pool. When guitar-playing detective Rolly Waters investigates a secretive dot.com company, he discovers a deadly secret at the heart of its its success.

The first novel in the award-winning mystery series from "A powerful new voice on the crime-fiction scene"

Rolly Waters is a recovering rock musician and part-time private eye. One night his band performs at a blowout party for EyeBitz.com, a fast-rising Internet startup that has the city of San Diego talking. When Rolly returns after hours to retrieve his guitar from the host’s mansion, he finds a dead body floating in the swimming pool. His discovery sets in motion a series of intrigues that drag him into the surreal world of dot.com culture, as well as the dark heart of his own uneven past.

Black’s Beach Shuffle updates the classic Southern California gumshoe world of Raymond Chandler and Ross McDonald with contemporary technology riffs, new millennium anxieties and sun-blotted humor. It pumps out a page-turning mix of plot twists, colorful characters and laugh-out-loud humor as Rolly’s investigation ricochets him from the high-tech industrial parks of Torrey Pines Mesa to downtown blues clubs, from street taco shops to the penthouse of the La Jolla Hyatt, from the hallowed halls of academia to the sands of Black’s Beach, San Diego’s official clothing-optional playground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sugar and Sliced: A Small Town Culinary Cozy Mystery (Maple Lane Mysteries) *




  








From USA Today Bestselling author C. A. Phipps, comes The Maple Lane Mysteries Prequel

Did she fall or was she pushed?

A world away from small town Maple Falls where she grew up, Madeline Flynn is working in a bakery in Manhattan. Baking is her dream come true—but not everyone is happy for her.

When a body lands at her feet, Maddie is suddenly thrown into the investigation. The death is literally too close to home and things don't add up with the crime. With his uncanny sense of who is good and who isn't, even Big Red, her larger-than-life Maine ****, is seeing things in the shadows.

Will she be the next victim? And what does an angry contestant have to do with a kidnapping?
If you love Murder, She Wrote, you’ll enjoy Maddie’s style because she’s not taking no for an answer either.

The Maple Lane Mysteries are light, cozy mysteries featuring a quirky cat-loving bakery owner who discovers she’s a talented amateur sleuth.

Each book contains an easy recipe!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Promisor: A Suspense Thriller*




  








*Saying nothing in return, Reed listened as the phone cut out, the forest returning to relative silence around them.*

His hands still cupping the underside of his partner’s face, he tilted his own down to match it, feeling the damp warmth of her fur against his skin.

“This girl just saved my ass,” he whispered. “That’s what the hell happened.” 

For the past two months, Detective Reed Mattox and his K-9 partner Billie were in limbo. Victims of their own success, they were plucked from their post on the graveyard shift at the 8th Precinct and thrust into a newly created role working with the governor’s office when a young woman is shot down outside her front door.

Immediately written off by some in the small town as nothing more than a tragic hunting accident, closer examination proves it to not just be a murder but an execution. A very pointed and deliberate killing Reed fears may be the start of things as he and his partner begin unraveling what is behind such a heinous act.

*Motivations stretching back several years, pulling them across much of the state and placing them both in harm’s way as they’ve never experience before…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Aleutian Portal (Sam Reilly Book 8 ) *




  








A Russian cargo ship sinks in the shallow waters of the Bering Strait, and somehow vanishes without a trace.

In the Colorado Plateau Desert, a cowboy follows a river of sand into an undiscovered ruin.

A tunnel-boring operation between the Alaskan and Siberian peninsulas is stalled when its largest burrowing machine disappears into an abyss.

Sam Reilly leads a search and rescue mission for the missing ship and crew. What should be a simple operation quickly turns into something much more dangerous. He soon learns that all three strange events are irrevocably interwoven, and unlocking their connection may just hold the key to the survival of the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Westpac '72: Naval combat and racial animosity in the Tonkin gulf*




  








In the latter stages of the Vietnam War it became clear that little progress had been made, and public opinion of more than 6 years of war had become even more negative. The peace talks were not progressing well, and in early 1972 a stepped up naval air offensive was ordered by President Nixon in order to further fortify the DMZ (demilitarized zone) between North and South Vietnam. This offensive was to be part of an operation known as “Linebacker”.

WESTPAC ’72 describes detailed accounts of the author’s experiences just prior to and during the deployment of the aircraft carrier USS Kitty Hawk (CVA-63) to Vietnam in that year. Daily life aboard ship, both routine and under combat conditions is only part of the story. Racial tensions between black and white crewmembers began to build over the course of several months, and repeated line extensions only exacerbated the problem. It ultimately came to a head, and resulted in an incident that temporarily crippled the ship's operations. And the author unknowingly found himself directly impacted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/01/23. This will be my last day of regularly posting books. I will post on occasion and then only a few. 

Currently Free. 

*My Vietnam Education: Or How to Conduct Original Research Without Really Trying *




  







This book is about my 12-month tour in the Vietnam War during 1969-1970. The book begins with my decision to enlist in the U.S. Army after college and covers events during my tour and eventual homecoming. Highlights include a number of close calls, a major battle, and some of the human consequences of war. Humor appears where appropriate. The draft manuscript has 22 chapters with a prologue and epilog. Only recently have I realized how much this war experience influenced the remainder of my life which is why I decided to write the book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/02/23.

Currently Free.

*Archangel Down: Archangel Project. Book One *




  








In the year 2432, humans think they are alone in the universe. They're wrong.

Commander Noa Sato plans a peaceful leave on her home planet Luddeccea ... but winds up interrogated and imprisoned for her involvement in the Archangel Project. A project she knows nothing about.

Professor James Sinclair wakes in the snow, not remembering the past twenty four hours, or knowing why he is being pursued. The only thing he knows is that he has to find Commander Sato, a woman he's never met.

A military officer from the colonies and a civilian from Old Earth, they couldn't have less in common. But they have to work together to save the lives of millions--and their own.
Every step of the way they are haunted by the final words of a secret transmission:

The archangel is down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Starship Waking: Archangel Project. Book 4 *




  






On an icy, barren world, a starship dreams of doom… 

Throughout the galaxy, the reclusive alien race known as The One are incapacitated by terror.

 On the planet Luddeccea, wolf-human hybrid Volka harbors a terrible secret…a secret that must explain her nightmares. 

Trapped on a luxurious asteroid, pleasure ‘bot 6T9 struggles to find purpose—until he receives a message from an Unidentified Caller.

 The worlds of The One, Volka, and 6T9 are about to collide.

The galaxy will be shaken to its core.

 The starship is waking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Hunted: A Dystopian Action Adventure Thriller (Black Carbon Book 1) *




  








Lights out. Keep still. Pray for morning.

Joule and Cage Mazur feel like prisoners in their home. With something new stalking the streets at night, their family’s only protection is bolting the door and embracing the darkness. And even though they manage to trap and kill one of the monsters, their locks won’t hold forever…

Dealing with rising panic and rage in the neighborhood, the free-spirited survivors hatch a plan to undermine the killers. But with the night hunters picking off everyone they can, Joule and Cage know time is ticking toward humanity’s extinction.

Can they kill the Night Hunters and reclaim the top of the food chain?

The Hunted is the first book in the fast-paced Black Carbon apocalyptic thriller series by a USA Today bestselling author. If you like resourceful heroes, world-ending catastrophes, and breathtaking action, you’ll love AJ Scudiere’s spine-tingling novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder by the Cup: a witchy, paranormal cozy mystery (Le Doux Mysteries Book 1) *




  








She's 30 years old and finally living her own life...

Being the president's daughter is harder than it looks, especially when your family is the most powerful witch family in all of Hex Haven.
But Wynona was born cursed and her powers are bound, making her worthless to her magic-hungry family.

On the night of the Spring Equinox, she finally manages to break free.
Wynona's dream has always been to open a tea shop in her granny's honor, but when she finds a dead body in her office, it throws a hex on everything!

Now the vampire chief of police has her at the top of his suspect list and refuses to clear the crime scene, leaving her a hard choice:

Add the title of 'sleuth' to her resume, or kiss her dreams goodbye.

She thought getting away from her family would get rid of drama and expectation in her life...she couldn't have been more wrong.

With a purple mouse, a wingless fairy and a too-handsome landlord at her side, Wynona must navigate a city of magic, mystery and danger if she's going to survive long enough to make her dreams come true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch's Block : The Accidental Medium Book One *




  








At forty-three, Paige Provey is at the height of her career. As the author of a successful paranormal book series, she has a legion of fans who all believe she has powers herself. But when Paige's ex-husband reveals that she's a fraud, she quickly finds herself and her career canceled.

But Paige is still under a publishing contract, so she must put out a new book--one that will save her career. The only problem is her crippling case of writer's block. So she heads to a lakeside community to refill her creative well.

Only while she's there strange things begin to happen: Paige speaks to a woman who she swears is transparent, and everyone in town dresses as if it's Halloween. Not only that, but there's a very mysterious (and attractive) man who claims to hunt monsters.

As if that's not weird enough, when Paige's ex-husband winds up dead, she becomes the primary suspect in his murder. Can Paige write another book, figure out the mystery surrounding Willow Lake, and also prove her innocence? Or will all her dreams go up in flames?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*No Game for a Dame (Maggie Sullivan Mysteries Book 1) *




  






A .38, a nip of gin and sensational legs get Depression-era private investigator Maggie Sullivan out of most scrapes – until a stranger threatens to bust her nose, she’s hauled in on suspicion of his murder and she finds herself in the cross-hairs of a crime boss with connections at City Hall.

Moving through streets where people line up at soup kitchens, Maggie draws information from sources others overlook: The waitress at the dime store lunch counter where she has breakfast; a ragged newsboy; the other career girls at her rooming house.

Her digging gets her chloroformed and left in a ditch behind the wheel of her DeSoto. She makes her way to an upscale bordello and gets tea – and information – from the madam herself.

A gunman puts a bullet through Maggie’s hat. Her shutterbug pal on the evening paper warns her off. A new cop whose presence unsettles her thinks she’s crooked. Before she finds all the answers she needs, she faces a half-crazed man with a gun, and a far more lethal point-blank killer.

If you like Robert B. Parker's hard boiled Spencer series and strong women sleuths, don't miss this one-of-a-kind Ohio detective from a time in United States history when dames wore hats -- but seldom a Smith & Wesson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Defendants (Thaddeus Murfee Legal Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








Thaddeus Murfee doesn’t trust the system to get it right, that’s why he’s decided to take the law into his own hands. When he was a young lawyer, he made an oath to do whatever it takes to help his clients, but he never thought it would lead to this…

Everything changes when he meets Christine. Now a paralegal, but once a decorated soldier who served in Iraq. She offers to teach Thaddeus how to bring the principles of war to the courtroom, so he can go toe-to-toe with those who are using the system to push their own corrupt agendas.

Together can they make things right, even if that means doing things the “wrong” way?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Agent Chawla: Train to Lochailort*




  








The year is 1942 and Nazi Germany has a strangle hold on Western Europe. Priya Chawla, Priya Chawla, a shy, fatherless, young woman living in England, has just finished her end of the week shift working her monotonous job as an aircraft engine assembly worker.

She has the lofty goal of becoming an engineer and today has mustered the courage to ask for a promotion from her boss. However just as she reaches the steps to the boss' office, a co-worker informs her that an army captain is here to meet with her.

In a whirlwind private meeting, this mysterious army captain offers her the opportunity to become a field agent in an espionage organization (the Special Operations Executive) to directly impact the war effort and help lead the French Resistance against the Nazis.

After wrestling with doubts and her mother’s protests, Priya finally decides she has had enough of her old life and embarks on a journey to train for a dangerous and thrilling adventure into Nazi occupied France.

Throughout her peril she will be tested and forced to grow while meeting new friends and finding love. Will she become the person she needs to be in order for her and her friends to survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/02/23.

Currently Free.

*THE ANGOLA DECEPTION: A Global Conspiracy Action Thriller (The Rogue State series Book 1)*




  








★★★★★ "MATCHES ANYTHING BY THE MASTERS."

Former US Navy SEAL Frank Marshall is a dangerously messed up individual. Haunted by thousands of innocent deaths, Frank’s mission in life is to make those responsible pay, and that means stepping back onto the grid…where men of violence are waiting to kill him.

Across the Atlantic, a ruthless London gangster has given Border Force officer Roy Sullivan an ultimatum—take part in a criminal enterprise or watch his young son suffer the consequences.

Now an impending global disaster is about to throw the two men together, a horrifying conspiracy that will decimate humanity and usher in a brutal new dawn for mankind. To stop it, Frank and Roy must join forces...

Or three billion people are going to die.


----------



## LDB

Thanks for another year of this.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

LDB said:


> Thanks for another year of this.


Thanks, but after two straight years of this without missing a day, I am not going to be as regular on posting this year. Researching and then posting takes up about 5-6 hrs each day (I have to take frequent breaks away from the computer) and I have other things that I need to do now. Plus, Amazon keeps changing their website's functionality, making it more difficult to find bargain/free books which adds to the time and my frustration. If Amazon would fix their category sorting issues, I could shave an hour or two off at least. 

Okay, Amazon vent over. Thanks for the recognition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/03/23.

Currently Free.

*Taking Time: ... A Tale of Physics, Lust and Greed *




  







The year is 2044. Housed in a secret complex beneath the eastern Arizona desert, a consortium of governments and corporations have undertaken a program on the scale of the Manhattan Project to bludgeon the laws of physics into submission and make time travel a reality. Fraught with insecurities, Marshall Grissom has spent his whole life trying not to call attention to himself, so he can’t imagine he would be remotely suited for the role of time travel pioneer. He’s even less enthusiastic about this corporate time-travel adventure when he learns that nudity is a job requirement. The task would better match the talents of candidates like the smart and beautiful Sheila Schuler, or the bristle-tough and rattlesnake-mean Marta Hamilton. As the project evolves into a clash between science and corporate greed, conflicts escalate. Those contributing the funding are mostly interested in manipulating time travel for profit, and will stop at nothing, including murder, to achieve their goals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Cat's Guide to Bonding with Dragons: A Humorous Fantasy Adventure (Dragoncat Book 1) *




  








The unlikely duo who might just save the world

Ben must be the hungriest cat ever…

One moment, he was enjoying a breakfast of salmon trimmings in his home in South Wales. The next, he was teleported across time and space onto the cold stone floor of an evil warlock.

Locked in the warlock’s tower through day and night, Ben may have to serve him for a while. He'll hate this, especially having to hunt those infernal demon rats when the warlock doesn’t feed him well at all.

Meanwhile, in a distant academy, a dragon is bored out of her mind. Unable to wear a saddle, no human dares mount her. Is there anyone in this land who can ride her into battle against the forces of the evil warlocks? Somehow, she doubts she’ll ever find a suitable bond.

Unless there is another creature with enough dexterity to fulfil that role. One, perhaps, who is currently sprinting right out of a warlock’s front door…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*It Was Born in the Darkness of the Wood *




  








Haylee is a survivor. But the horrors she's been through with the death of her sister and fiancé is nothing compared to what may lurk around the corner.

Two years after the grisly murders, Haylee finds herself a prisoner in her own home, suffering from PTSD, self-medicating to escape the pain, she lives a lonely, suffering life. She has little to live for, but her friendship with her neighbor Aaron, and her furry companion a Great Dane named Trayer, help keep her sane.

Yet, when murder strikes her former neighbors (one house down from her former home, the murder house) her and Aaron begin a social media hunt and internet rabbit hole search of half-truths and suspicion. One thing is for certain, the murderers of her former neighbors bear some striking similarities to her own past. Is there a copycat killer on the loose? Or, is something more sinister going on in the cozy northern Michigan town?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*I Love Rock and Roll: A Sweet Romantic Comedy (Underground Granny Matchmakers Book 1)*




  








Two little mice got her into my arms, but how can I keep her there?

WEST
Even soaking wet, Harmony Rivers is about the most adorable woman I’ve ever laid eyes on.

Too bad she's fake-dating my rockstar brother.

Oh, and that kiss was an accident... both times!

HARMONY
I've fallen for West, but he's been avoiding me ever since our stolen kiss.
Probably because I'm a terrible kisser!

But I'm reading a magazine article to learn some new techniques...

GEEBEE
These two are so clueless. They'll never find true love without a little help from Grandma!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Foxman and the Cat Burglar: a novel *




  








He’s a lovestruck stagehand moonlighting as the Foxman. She’s an aspiring actress masquerading as the Cat Burglar. As the clash between their costumed alter egos heats up, their big city dreams threaten to go up in smoke.

Cassandra’s life flashes before her eyes when she gets trapped in a subway door. It’s a disappointing life: she never landed the big role and she may be engaged to the wrong man. Rescued by a kind-eyed stranger, Cassandra gets a second chance to make good on her Broadway dreams, straighten out her love life, and deliver some karmic justice to the city in the guise of a slinky Cat Burglar. So long as she can shake off that pesky Foxman and the bungling police detectives on her tail.

Wilfredo’s skateboarding fox suit is a hit on Halloween. But an unexpected tussle with a fleeing thief in a Cat Burglar costume leads to a spectacular wipeout. He has no clue his comical mishap has been recorded in a soon-to-be viral video. Nor does he recognize his masked opponent as the green-eyed girl whose number he lost a month ago. Reveling in his every blunder is Captain Pete, the ventriloquist dummy from his childhood, whose snarky comments leave poor Wilfredo clinging to his sanity by his fingernails.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Hopeless Murder (A Hope Walker Mystery Book 1) *




  








A funny cozy mystery series full of bold women, a quirky and lovable town, and one seriously hopeless romance.

It's been one helluva morning... And Hope hasn't even found the body. At least not yet.

After a twelve year absence, investigative reporter Hope Walker is back home in Hopeless, Idaho.

And it's not going well. It seems the town and its citizens haven't changed much.
Still weird. Still nosy. And a few of them? Downright hateful.
And now Hope has a serious problem.

Because one of the hateful is dead. And she's the prime suspect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Two Truths : Some things you can't avoid *




  








Mind reading, gods, gifts, truth, danger ...

"Mary Doria Russell’s The Sparrow meets Dan Brown's The Davinci Code"

After the mysterious death of her husband, Renee Morgan is determined to protect her three daughters, forcing her to face a history she has spent a lifetime avoiding.

Groomed by her father to join the most elite of secret societies, Brett knows she is destined for something great. But her ambition demands a high price.

Sara is ready to avenge her father at any cost. When she finds herself swept up in conspiracies and family secrets, her search for answers uncovers a primeval power.

Hadley watched her father die and now he won’t leave her alone. Guided by his ghost, she begins to experience memories of past lives.

As the journeys of Renee, Brett, Sara and Hadley converge, two Truths are revealed that change everything they knew about themselves and the world they live in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Paint The Dead: A British Murder Mystery (Ellie Reckless Crime Thrillers Book 1) (Cop For Criminals Ellie Reckless) *




  








Some cases need more than the police...

Meet disgraced ex-DI Ellie Reckless, a self-proclaimed 'cop for criminals', and the person the underworld calls when they can't call the police.

Working for favours, freely given at a time and place of her choosing, Ellie and her team of fallen angels work the cases the police never see--while Ellie builds enough favours to discover who in the force framed her for murder, who ordered it, and who really killed the man she loved.

And when Essex Gangster Danny Flynn comes to her, with a case involving art forgeries, dead bodies, and a painting stolen during the 1990 Gardner Museum Heist in Boston, Ellie realises this could be the favour that gives her everything she needs to clear her name.

As long as she, her team, and the client can survive until she solves it, that is...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/03/23.

Currently Free.

*Mission Of Vengeance: Corey Pearson- CIA Spymaster series *




  








Lies and secrets unfold in a twisted game of survival. Corey Pearson is spymaster of a CIA underground subdivision called the “Caribbean Basin Interdiction Force” (CBIF). He manages hundreds of agents spread throughout the Bahamas, Caribbean islands, and the Florida Keys. CBIF’s headquarters is in sunny Key West and its mission is to protect America’s vulnerable southern flank, the Caribbean Basin.

Corey’s job was running smoothly until an American family is found murdered in their hotel room while vacationing in the Dominican Republic. With stakes running high, Corey’s job just took a twisted turn.
Now, he is tasked with investigating the brutal murder of the family. While searching the family’s hotel room, he uncovers a rhinestone tie clasp left in the room, a vital clue that leads Corey to two former Russian KGB agents as his suspects. Tension flares as one of the KGB agents detects that Corey is on to them and their mission to attack innocent Americans. As the evidence begins to unfold, Corey is faced with another twist when the other KGB agent defects and reveals a grandiose Russian plan that undermines America’s position in the Caribbean, one that places many more American lives in jeopardy.

With innocent lives on the line, the president of the United States orders Corey and his counterintelligence teams on a mission of vengeance. As they desperately try to find out where and when the next attack will take place, a terrifying confrontation between two major superpowers arises.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/04/23.

Currently Free.

*Redshift: a space opera adventure (Singularity Book 1) *




  








On the fringes of the Joias System, a portal opens to the unknown, portending humanity’s salvation—or possibly, its utter destruction.

In the far reaches of the Rim Mountains, itinerant field-scientist Aran Romeu is searching desperately for the cure to an incurable disease—one that’s slowly killing his best friend. He’s sworn to do whatever it takes to find it. But when the portal opens, and an alien capsule arrives through it, he realizes that ‘whatever it takes’ will involve travelling into the uncharted space beyond the portal. And he’s not the only one after the cure, and willing to do whatever it takes to get to it first …

In the weighty halls of government, Chief Justice Alba Espina is preparing a political gamble that could change the shape of the system itself. The appearance of the portal shatters her carefully-laid plans and hands her political rival a weapon he could use destroy her—unless she can delay him with the promise of a diplomatic mission through the portal. But the stakes of the mission are higher than just her personal ambition. If her diplomatic mission doesn’t succeed, it might just spell the end of humanity itself.

In a remote spaceport, Savina Moya, the system's most talented assassin-for-hire, is on the run again after her latest murder. But when a deadly government agent is sent after her, with instructions to bring her back dead or alive, the diplomatic mission heading into the portal may hold the key to Savina’s survival—if she’s brave enough, or desperate enough, to take it.

No one knows what’s beyond the portal. And as the three of them are drawn inexorably together in uncharted space, with no idea who is an ally and who is an enemy—it’s an open question if any of them will live long enough to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wanderer's Odyssey - Books 1 to 3: The Epic Space Opera Series Begins*




  








*The Empire will kill him for stealing this ship… but they have to catch it first!*


To the Empire the Wanderer was just another booby-trapped ship to claim, and Jess was just another worthless slave who could be sacrificed in the process.

Things didn’t go to plan. Jess survived the dangers, and when he sat in the pilot’s chair the ancient ship came to life for the first time in centuries.

Acting on instinct Jess seized the chance, firing up the engines and fleeing the Imperial forces.
Now Jess and the ancient self-aware ship are on the run, their freedom and their very existence on the line.

The smart thing to do would be to run like hell and never stop, but Jess finds he can’t ignore pleas for help from those in danger. With the powerful Wanderer at his command he can truly make a difference… but at what cost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Question of Will (The Aliomenti Saga - Book 1) *




  








[Book 1 of 8]They murdered his wife and son. They burned down his house. They beat him within an inch of his life. And then they realized they had the wrong man.

They should have killed him when they had the chance.

Will Stark is a self-made multi-billionaire, happily married and a proud father. He arrives home to find his house destroyed and his family murdered, and is himself rescued from certain death by a mysterious trio.

His rescuers are part of a splinter faction of a centuries-old secret society that has developed incredible technological advances, and unlocked the method to release humanity's innate potential, and skills long thought the realm of magic. Will was mistakenly believed to be a key dissident and fugitive, on the run from the primary group, known as the Aliomenti.

Society believes him dead, and Will elects to work from the shadows to learn the secrets of the Aliomenti, secrets that can help him seek his own form of vengeance.

Or, perhaps, become the man they'd sought all along.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Preserving Hope (The Aliomenti Saga - Book 2)*




  








New to the series? Start with A Question of Will.---[Book 2 of 8]It was his mission to save her life. 
But first... he'd need to convince her that hers was a life worth saving.

Will Stark finds himself on a mission. He must use his new Energy abilities - abilities long thought the realm of magic by humanity - and his army of self-aware nanobots to save the life of a young woman named Elizabeth.

Elizabeth is treated as if she is a slave, forced to endure all manner of human testing to find the method to unlock all human potential. It is treatment encouraged by a man named Arthur - her father - and it is her fondest wish that her father treat her as his beloved child rather than a piece of property. She refuses to leave until she's reformed him, for she believes that if he cannot change, she herself is predestined to be a monster, and a person not worthy of living.

She'll fight to change Arthur, with Will's help, until she succeeds.

Or until she's buried next to her mother, who sought the same reform - and was murdered for trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ascent of the Aliomenti (The Aliomenti Saga - Book 3) *




  








New to the series? Start with A Question of Will.
---[Book 3 of 8]The Aliomenti village is in ruins, destroyed by one of their own, its population nearly eliminated in the calamity. From the ruins, the Aliomenti rise to international prominence, influencing buyers and sellers, warriors and bureaucrats, as they patiently and invisibly expand their empire.

Will Stark serves as the driving force behind that expansion. Whether he's directly creating their innovations or offering subtle hints to others, few of their revolutionary progressions are made without his influence.

But Will is dealing with his own private heartache. Even as he watches his fellow Aliomenti ascend to heights few of them imagined possible, his long journey becomes one he'll make very much alone. He's also haunted by the knowledge that what enables him to make that journey will also prevent him from seeing his most important mission to its completion.

Will must persevere, fighting through his own gloom, an organization that threatens to tear itself apart, and a reunion with old friends at a most inopportune time. And he'll come to realize that his own decisions, his own inability to understand even those he knows not to trust, have enabled a tyrant to seize control of the Aliomenti in the aftermath of an explosive crisis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Aliomenti Saga Box Set (Books 1-3) *




  








A sprawling blend of science fiction, high technology, and fantasy, The Aliomenti Saga traces the rise and proliferation of a secret group of supernaturally gifted men and women through the life of their most dynamic member, Will Stark.

A QUESTION OF WILL (Book 1)
Will Stark is a phenomenally successful businessman, happily married, with a young son he adores. When he arrives home on his 35th birthday, he finds the guards to his gated community murdered, his home ablaze with his family inside, and his life nearly ended by those responsible. Will is immersed in the culture of the Alliance, a splinter group of the Aliomenti. He'll learn their secrets... and more about himself and his destiny than he ever imagined possible.

PRESERVING HOPE (Book 2)
Will meets a young girl named Elizabeth Lowell, resident of a hidden village, daughter of the leader of that village, and one forced against her will to bear the burden of learning the secrets the villagers seek to learn. Elizabeth has secrets of her own, though, and Will must ensure that the revelation of those secrets doesn't result in the girl's death... as it did for her mother.

ASCENT OF THE ALIOMENTI (Book 3)
Drawing upon his business and life experiences, Will transforms the Aliomenti into a global financial powerhouse awash in technological advances that would astound their human peers. But when power and wealth turn to paranoia, Will must decide if the group can be saved--or if the actions of the Leader of the Aliomenti mean a permanent separation is inevitable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Of A Werewolf (A Brimstone Witch Mystery Book 1)*




  








*Someone killed werewolf, Jonathan Tidewell, and made it look like suicide. But why?*

Jonathan was a gentle creature who had come to terms with the terrible events from his past. He’d accepted his new life as a werewolf and had made many friends in the local community. So who would want to kill him?

Justice witch, Cassia Winter, is called upon to investigate Jonathan’s suspicious death. She has help from her cat, Stanley. Cassia uses her magical abilities throughout the investigation.

The list of suspects begins to grow.

Did the werewolf pack leader kill Jonathan to prevent him from becoming the alpha male?

Was it a hot-headed rival who wanted Jonathan out of the way?

Cassia and Stanley uncover a shocking secret which leads to a terrifying confrontation with the killer. Their lives are put in danger as they try to get justice for Jonathan.

An intriguing mystery with a surprising end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder in the Family: Florida Murder Mystery Series Novel 6 (Florida Murder Mystery Novel Series) *




  








Roger Pyles, a forensic specialist and investigator, has again been asked by Florida Governor Pete Steele to act as his Special Agent. His assignment is to track down a gang of serial thieves plaguing the state. So far, his success record at solving crimes has been good, but has Roger bit off more than he can chew this time? What surprises, pleasant and unpleasant, will he have to deal with? Will he escape with his skin intact or not? Dealing with criminals can be deadly. Some professions have lethal hazards. Beware.

Murder in the Family is a character-driven story with a dynamic plot laced with mystery, murder, and mayhem. Enjoy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Redemption (Dr. Bryce Chapman Medical Thrillers Book 1) *




  








Bryce Chapman is an Emergency Medicine Physician in Indianapolis, married with two kids and at the peak of his career. His comfortable life is threatened on all fronts when a patient he sees dies unexpectedly and a life saved while on vacation in the Bahamas turns into an attack on his freedom.

He is sued for malpractice, in danger of losing his job, and a warrant is out for his arrest. He must determine what caused his patient to die in order to stop a massive malpractice settlement. Faced with an arrest warrant in the Bahamas, he struggles to prove he is falsely accused by the person whose life he saved.

Bryce engages the help of his wife, several colleagues and friends to fight for his family and his career. Once he determines what happened to his patient, he struggles with the “do no harm” portion of his oath. Is justice and retribution required in order for redemption to be his?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Moving Target : A Porter Novel (The Porter Series Book 2) *




  








*A clan of drug pushers. A high-profile hostage. To track down his target, he’ll cover the mountains in blood... *

As a former federal agent, Porter does his best work outside the law. So when his friend from the FBI calls in a favor with a hefty reward, Porter heads straight for the heart of the Appalachians. Since by-the-books tactics failed to bring home an agent’s abducted daughter, Porter gets free reign to crack skulls and take names while the agency looks the other way.

Deep in the heart of the mountains, Porter matches wits and muscle with rowdy bikers, money-hungry dealers, and a vicious Mexican cartel. As the chase for the kidnappers kicks into high gear, he’ll need to strike fast to secure his payday… and save the hostage’s life.

Moving Target is the second novel in an exhilarating series of crime thrillers. If you like unflinching action, gritty heroes, and white-knuckle suspense, then you’ll love RA McGee’s vicious rescue mission.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/04/23.

Currently Free.

*Grant The Forgotten Hero*




  







“Castigated by some, immortalized by few and forgotten by most.”

Hardly a fitting tribute to one of America’s greatest heroes. Grant The Forgotten Hero chronicles the story of Ulysses S. Grant during the American Civil War. Ask an American what they remember about Ulysses S. Grant and they will recall that he was a heavy drinker, not that he was the President, nor one of the world’s greatest generals. An unusual legacy for the man most responsible for preserving this great nation. 

This book portrays Grant as an incredibly modest and humble man, perhaps the reason his true character failed to shine through. It tackles the old myths, head on, through logical analysis of the historical record and disproves most of the legend that has distorted his extraordinary military accomplishments. During the war, Grant captured three enemy armies intact and came within a whisker of capturing four, a feat unequalled in history and over so great a foe as Robert E. Lee. Ulysses S. Grant was one of America's greatest heroes, who sadly most Americans have forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/05/23.

Currently Free.

*The Far Reaches: Session One: A Feeling Like Fear *




  








When the shadows of war threaten to devour The Far Reaches, Admiral Lorna Holden shines as a beacon of hope.

Star cruisers, strange creatures, and bounty hunters are all common sight at the fringe of human-colonized space. The sector known as The Far Reaches has been torn asunder by an ongoing civil war that threatens to dissolve the stability and freedom needed to survive in the cosmic wilds. A seasoned Naval Officer and her most trusted Marine Captain search for a mysterious sympathizer of the enemy, while two desperate scoundrels seek out the same man's treasure. Both parties buckle under the growing pressure of the conflict as their paths collide and the shadow of a greater threat casts itself across their fractured home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Breaker Marine (Star Breaker Book 1) *




  








As a Breaker, she was destined to live a hard life serving the whims of galactic corporations. As an Earth Alliance Marine, she has a chance to change the balance of power in the galaxy.

A military sci-fi adventure from Amazon All-Star author James David Victor

Holly Cropper grew up as a Breaker, mining the outer reaches of space. Now, she’s an up-and-coming lieutenant in the Earth Alliance Marines. Her mission: keep the peace and help humanity survive in the endless darkness of space. When a distress call comes in from a large mining vessel, her orderly world gets turned upside down. What starts with a simple pirate takeover turns into a hostile alien invasion. This Breaker Marine and her small team might be the only thing standing between humanity and annihilation at the hands of ancient aliens.

Breaker Marine is the first book in the Star Breaker series. If you like fast-paced space adventures with interesting characters who battle aliens, evil corporations, and space pirates, Holly Cropper and her team of Marines are ready to share their epic adventure with you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Displaced*




  








When Kevin Murdock, martial artist and outdoorsman extraordinaire, is revived from suspended animation aboard a transport pod, he and his nine fellow occupants have no idea what to expect.

Murdock argues for caution after seeing something strange: animals also inhabit their new environment, all of them larger than their Earthly counterparts. Conflict soon erupts between Murdock and James Whittier - a politician with a lust for power and control.

But soon, they all realize that there's something even more dangerous onboard... something that might cost them all their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Zero-Day: A Cyberpunk Thriller: The Sommerfeld Experiment #1*




  








Covert cyborg agents from an expansion of Area 51. An insane neuroscientist. A kidnapped superhuman lost to memory until now.

Who Am I? What am I?

These questions have plagued Joshua since childhood. Mysterious amplified senses and boosted reflexes have helped him survive and thrive in a brutal, lawless megacity, and he leads the notorious Epitaph gang with keen street instincts.

When Joshua’s unexplained abilities draw the attention of a covert government entity, he finds himself on the run. Only his skills, street smarts and a rogue hacker named Shelby keep him one step ahead of his relentless hunters.

They know what he is. They know who he is, and they will tear apart a megacity, placing everyone he cares for in danger, to bring him in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Berserker Trilogy: The Complete 3-Book Epic Fantasy Boxed Set (Box Set Editions 1) *




  








*An eye for an eye is the warrior’s way. And that wretched witch killed his father…*

Jaran Saerk lets vengeful wrath guide his blade. As scarred in youth by his dad’s murder as he is by battle now, the much-feared Northman berserker has grown into a master of meting out death. But his latest victim spills more than his dying guts when he reveals clues to the deadly sorceress Jaran vowed to make pay.

Blind to the location of the mist-veiled island housing the treacherous spellcaster, the swordsman allies with both a fire-tongued escaped slave and a cunning thief. But with enemies from former conquests closing in and the conjurer summoning more foes, a fury-filled frenzy may be Jaran’s only deliverance from certain doom.

Can he avenge his tattered family before he joins them in the grave?

Blood Feud is the blistering ninth book in the Legends of Ansu fantasy series and the explosive opening to The Berserker Trilogy. If you like impeccably incisive characters, trench-deep world-building, and brutally unrestrained combat, then you’ll love J.W. Webb’s crimson vendetta.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dragon Misfits Box Set: Books 1-3 *




  








When a mysterious stranger brings word of a dragon, Jason’s whole world changes.

The northern mountain village offers protection from the threat of dragons, but is a difficult place, especially for a misfit like Jason Dreshen. His days are spent hunting for food for his family, praying for warmth, and trying to hide his strange silver eye that grants him dragon sight.

When a stranger visits during the local Freedom Festival searching for a different kind of dragon, everything changes. Jason may be key to finding these dragons - and to stopping a deadly war that his people have feared for generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cinderella Assassin: A Glass Slipper Adventure Book 1 *




  






She yearns to fit in. But if humans discover her secret, her life will be no fairytale.

Ellery “Elle” Milford needs to keep her fairy heritage undercover. But after her wicked stepmother refuses to let her go to the royal ball with the fully human kids, the sixteen-year-old defiantly parties with her smoke sprite bestie… who promptly gets arrested. And the only way to rescue her is for Elle to cut a deal with her wily fairy godmother: All the magic necessary to infiltrate the palace in exchange for assassinating the prince.

Determined not to harm a hair on the heir’s noble head, the reluctant hitwoman’s mission goes sideways when she falls for the very guy she’s supposed to kill. And after uncovering a plot to destroy every single supernatural creature, Elle is torn between the desires of her heart and the needs of her enchanted friends.

Can the headstrong half-fairy juggle a budding romance with a daring prison break before it all vanishes in a puff of smoke?

Cinderella Assassin is the first book in the charming Glass Slipper Adventure YA fantasy series. If you like spirited heroines, clever takes on classics, and unique blends of tech and wizardry, then you’ll love Allie Burton’s spellbinding story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cupcakes and Corpses (A Terrified Detective Mystery Book 5)*




  







The Red Bow Killer is terrorizing Cleveland, Private Investigator Claire DeNardo’s hometown. When her beloved former babysitter is found murdered with a red bow tied around her neck, Claire adopts the victim’s puppy and dives in to find the serial killer. She pursues suspects through sleazy bars, bingo parlors, and music studios. When the body count rises as fast as the danger, Police Detective Brian Corrigan, Claire’s easy-on-the-eyes boyfriend, does everything he can to get her off this case. But her Aunt Lena’s best friend becomes a possible target and Claire is determined to find the killer before he strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Into the Lion's Den: A Religious Amateur Detective Mystery (Reverend Margot Quade Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








She'll need the courage of Daniel to survive this lion's den.

Reverend Margot Quade never expected to be dropped in the midst of a murder. She just wanted to get reacquainted with her hometown of Port Marie, Vermont, maybe find her place in the world again after serving her tour of duty. But when a friendly dinner with a member of her unit turns deadly, she's pulled into a mystery she can't help but solve.

Then things go from dead to worse when she and all the suspects are stuck in the victim's home during the worst snowstorm her little town has seen in decades. Now she'll need more than a prayer to discover the truth behind who wanted the victim out of the picture ... and to stay alive herself. To complicate matters, her strained relationship with her cousin, who just happens to be the attending officer, threatens to ruin the whole investigation.

Can Margot and her cousin set aside their differences and bring a killer to justice? Or will the real reason behind the murder haunt Margot as much as her past?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bloody Mary, Bloody Murder *




  








Welcome to Owhiro, Florida – a quaint seaside village, and currently the scene of a bizarre unsolved murder.

Local bartender Kalliope Brooks was horrified to find a dead body hidden in her car, and now she can’t seem to tear herself away from the case. Her growing obsession with the young victim is leading to her own danger –- much to the alarm of her best friend, Tess, her adoring father, and the lead detective.

Can she uncover the murderer shaking up her charming little hometown before someone else is killed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wrongful Deaths (A Drake Cody Suspense-Thriller Book 3) *




  








"One of the BEST surprise endings ever penned" - TopShelf Magazine

An invasion of the deadliest of all opioid drugs turns Minneapolis and Dr. Drake Cody's ER into a war zone.

In addition, hospitalized patients are dying tragically and malpractice is the claim. Is it incompetent healthcare - or something unimaginably worse?

When emergency doctor Drake Cody tries to stop the explosion of ODs and unravel the mystery of the heart-wrenching hospital deaths, he and those he loves become targets for murder. Nothing is as it seems as Drake and police track evil where none expect it. More die by the minute as Drake struggles to solve mysteries that link greed, corruption, and betrayal.

This mystery/thriller shows firsthand the grim realities of the opioid epidemic and those caught up in it. Characters you care about face life-or-death challenges as real as tomorrow’s headlines.

Amazon International Bestseller - April, 2019 (Canada, Great Britain, and Australia)
TopShelf Magazine book of the year
Sisters-in-Crime national book club selection
American Library Association selection


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sound of Sins : A Jessie Whyne Mystery (Jessie Whyne Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Newly on her own Jessie finds trouble close to home.
With strange sound emanating from her basement
Will Jessie prevail?

At twenty, Jessica Whyne is finished with college, but her life is not going as she had planned. Still working as a barista at the college coffee shop, she doesn’t know what comes next. Life has changed since graduation, with her mother’s recent marriage and new sweet baby brother and Jessica decides that she needs a change.

When she buys a small house near her hometown of Macon, Georgia she is soon on the trail of the mysterious sounds emanating from her basement each night.

Can a retired cop, living at her mother’s elder care facility in the old Georgia Plantation help her find the answers she needs or will danger silence the sound of sins from the past?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Privateer Clause: A Marsha & Danny Jones Thriller*




  








Step onto the promenade deck of the Sea Empress for a cruise of a lifetime and become part of the world's greatest series of murder mysteries and thrillers in the Caribbean. Marsha and Danny Jones retired from law enforcement and thought it would be just thing to break the boredom of retirement to be security consultants to protect the Seven Seas Company's finest ship from trouble. Terrorists, killers and sinister crewmen all plan,
plot and purvey their own special brands of crime & death and the only roadblock in their chosen course is the special resilience of this pair of sea cops.

Like all cruise ships, the Sea Empress sails year round, providing thrilling new mysteries and suspense for both passengers and crew alike. Your voyage here will last more than one cruise. Pour your favorite drink, suspend your disbelief, prop up your feet and enjoy.

The question remains: will Marsha and Danny be able to save the ship from harm?

Boarding now and be sure to bring your life jacket to muster stations as the Sea Empress leaves for the Caribbean in this first in the series of great sea adventures.

Danny Jones: "My wife just shot our waiter between the eyes when he came in with breakfast! But, he had it coming to him as he had a gun on the tray and was going to give us Eggs Benedict with a Glock! Join Marsha and I as we work really hard to protect the Sea Empress and her passengers from threats from every direction. There have been so many shots taken at this ship by terrorists that the cruise line thought their business would sink. That is why we were hired to provide security. Things go so bad that the passengers were taking photos and video and emailing the explosions and hostage scene to CNN and Fox News. Instead of scaring off passengers, bookings for the ship went through the roof. The Seven Seas Company caught the spirit of the passengers and even set up a special for the ship theatre with a pirate theme!
Finally, my wife and I needed a break and took a week off to sail on a private charter at the Grenadines and wouldn't you know, two local thugs dressed up as pirates tried to rob us while we sat at anchor for an intimate dinner for two. Well, our cook was great at other things besides her lobster spaghetti."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Next One Will Kill You: An Angus Green Novel *




  








If newly-minted special agent Angus Green is going to make it to a second case, he’s going to need to survive the first one.

Angus wants a job with adventure, so after graduating with his master’s degree in accounting he completes the FBI’s academy at Quantico and is assigned to the Miami field office, where the caseload includes smugglers, drug runners, and gangs, but he starts out stuck behind a desk, an accountant with a badge and gun.

Eager to raise some extra money for his college student brother, he enters a strip trivia contest at a gay bar in Fort Lauderdale. But when he’s caught with his pants down by a couple of fellow agents, he worries that his career is about to crash. Instead, as the office’s only openly gay agent, he’s recruited to find a missing informant with a reputation as “gay for pay.”

It’s his first real case, and it takes him from the glitter of South Beach to the morgue on a desperate chase to catch a gang of criminals with their tentacles in everything from medical fraud to pill mills to jewel theft. As every twist in the case leads to more mayhem, the street quickly teaches him that the only way to face a challenge is to assume that he'll survive this one--that it'll be the next one that will kill him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Snowman of Zanzibar (The Jason Green Series) *




  








Note: The books in the Jason Green series are stand-alone novels and can be read in any order.

A cracking thriller series. Gordon Wallis' vivid descriptions blend seamlessly with all of the mystery, intrigue and high octane action his readers love. Jason Green is a hero for our time. Absolutely riveting!

The Snowman Of Zanzibar

The azure waters of a serene tropical paradise hide a sinister and murderous criminal undercurrent. A dark secret exposed leads to appalling bloodshed and chaos. How did it all go so dreadfully wrong?

Ex-soldier Jason Green was depressed and had been drinking far too much. The endless London winter had been bitterly cold. The freelance insurance fraud work was mundane, but this changes early on a frozen February morning.

The wealthy client was desperate. Just how was his high flying young son making so much money?

It sounded like a dream assignment. An escape from the city and a bit of travel. And for a while it was. But on an idyllic island utopia, someone is watching, and a dangerous criminal cartel operates quietly in the shadows.

As Green digs deeper he uncovers the truth, but a series of unfortunate events occur. Events far beyond his control. Events that result in unspeakable violence and horror.

The cartel must be stopped, but who will be the next to die?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cold Wallet: 'How do you trust the one you loved?.'*




  








Newly widowed Jess returns heartbroken from her honeymoon to manage her dead husband’s crypto-currency exchange. She knows nothing about crypto but much worse, the passwords to the Cold Wallets holding millions of dollars in assets are missing. Will her search for answers destroy her carefully re-constructed life before the keys to the wallets are found?

No one is who they seem to be and trust proves to be the scarcest commodity of all.

FINALIST 16th Annual National INDIE Excellence Awards. 2022. USA. (Thrillers)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/05/23.

Currently Free.

*Biohack: A high-tech conspiracy thriller (Shadow Operatives Book 1)*




  








An elite hacker. A grieving mother. A startling discovery that alters their lives.

Kaden Baker, a hacker and covert ops specialist, finds her life turned upside down when she discovers that the parents who raised her were imposters.

Were they hired by the same shadowy figure who’s been financing her high-stakes secret missions beneath the Vatican and in Washington, D.C.? She crosses paths with Valerie, a special ed teacher still haunted by her toddler’s drowning accident. Together they’re drawn to a mysterious biotech company where they make one startling discovery after another. But each step closer to the truth puts their lives at greater risk. Can they uncover the truth about Valerie’s surrogacy, escape with their lives and foil a plot against humanity itself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/06/23.


Currently Free.

*End of the Innocent (Galactic War Book 1) *




  








The music on the radio suddenly stopped. The announcer came on, “We are bringing you breaking news. Large flying ships have come from behind the moon, out of the sky and are dislodging black clad warriors who are attacking…”

The invasion had begun. A backward society found itself at war against an advanced, space traveling race. The fighting would envelop the whole society tearing nations and families apart.

Pethran and his two sons struggle with a new reality not of their making. One son fights the aliens, the other is captured and forced into the galactic navy. The father struggles to carry life on without them. This is truly the end of the innocent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Served Cold: The 8th Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries) *




  








PI Nicoli Hunter is blindsided when someone close to her is murdered and dumped in an alley. Detective Bill Anderson catches the homicide and, knowing Nikki, doesn’t even attempt to discourage her from conducting her own investigation, which, in this case, takes a village. Nikki enlists the aid of her friends and the marina community to unravel the complicated web of events that led to murder, served cold.

Murder Served Cold is the 8th book in award winning author Nancy Skopin’s Nikki Hunter mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ghost in Roomette Four (Jill McLeod California Zephyr Series Book 3) *




  








A GHOST ABOARD THE CALIFORNIA ZEPHYR?

Zephyrette Jill McLeod tells herself that shimmering light in the Pullman car couldn’t possibly be a ghost. With her logical, practical mind, Jill doesn’t believe in ghosts. She doubts the evidence of her own eyes. But she can’t explain what she saw.

A porter tells her he too has seen the spectre. It must have something to do with that body Jill found two months ago, in roomette four. The young man’s death was supposedly due to natural causes.

BUT THE UNQUIET SPIRIT IS POINTING TO MURDER.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Above the Line (Jill McLeod California Zephyr Series Book 4)*




  








LIGHTS, CAMERA, ACTION—AND MURDER.

HOW DID ZEPHYRETTE JILL MCLEOD WIND UP IN FRONT OF THE CAMERAS?

She met a director on the California Zephyr and he says she’s “perfect for the part” in his film noir. Of course she is—she’s playing a Zephyrette. But this train isn’t moving on the tracks. It’s a warehouse that’s been turned into a movie set.

Jill’s temporary job as an actress could be a lark. But dark conflicts swirl around the cast and crew. The icy blond actress, the rugged leading man, the supporting players, even the production staff—have secrets they’d rather not share.

A visit from an unpleasant studio executive brings hidden emotions boiling into view. And someone winds up dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dune House Cozy Mysteries Box Set Books 1 - 10 (Dune House Cozy Mysteries 10 Book Boxed Sets) *




  








Start a heartwarming cozy mystery series with endearing friendships, puzzling mysteries, and a little romance, with the first ten books in the bestselling Dune House Cozy Mystery Series in this box set.

When Suzie inherits a grand, old house on the beach, she together with her best-friend, Mary, go to see the dilapidated structure. With Suzie looking for a new challenge and Mary’s impending divorce, the friends decide to refurbish the old house back into its former glory as a majestic B&B. What started off as a few days away turns into a new beginning. In their fifties the two friends never expected the exciting adventures their decision would lead to. They love life in the beautiful beachside setting, filled with fun, new romances and a bit of sleuthing.


This box set includes:

Seaside Secrets
Boats & Bad Guys
Treasured History
Hidden Hideaways
Dodgy Dealings
Suspects & Surprises
Ruffled Feathers
A Fishy Discovery
Danger in the Depths
Celebrities & Chaos


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crossed By Death (Stitches In Crime Book 1)*




  








Salvaging from historic buildings isn’t supposed to require reporting a murder.

When salvage expert and historian Paisley Sutton crawls into an abandoned store with a house attached, she certainly isn’t expecting to find a body on site. But soon, her discovery sends Paisley on an expedition through history that links this murder to the one that led the previous owners to abandon the building in the first place. And someone doesn’t want her to salvage this story from the wreckage.

Can Paisley preserve herself and her young son while also uncovering the stories that matter most?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Involuntary Turnover (Kat Voyzey Mysteries Book 1)*




  








"The last day in October began with a violation of the employee dress code and ended with a dead employee in the medical records department. I've always said I like my job because of the variety, but this was a bit much, even for me."

HR director Kat Voyzey has a talent for getting things done. Tamping down office drama? Soothing egotastic executives? Dodging calls from her bully of a boss? It's all in a day's work.

But when Kat's coworker is shot dead on Halloween night, questions fly through the hospital like a hail of bullets. Is there a killer roaming the halls of the hospital? Who will they strike next? And who on Earth would want to hurt sweet Anna Vasquez?

Frustrated by a weak police response, Kat rolls up her sleeves and gets to work. Someone needs to get the bottom of this mystery, and she'll be super careful. After all, how dangerous could a murder investigation be?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Banana Slit (A Seaside Ice Cream Shop Mystery Book 1) *




  








The grand opening of Anna McBride’s seaside ice cream shop is anything but sweet.

After the tragic death of her Irish twin sister, Bella, Anna needed a radical change. So, she closed her counseling practice in Boston to embark on a new adventure as an ice cream shop owner.

Now all she wants is to settle into her new town, attempt to turn her black thumb green, and build her ice cream shop into a community hub that hosts quality entertainment and group gatherings - just like Bella had often fantasized about doing before her fateful boating accident.

And what better location than Seagull Cove, the small Massachusetts coastal town where Anna and Bella created their best memories?

But when Anna finds her first musical guest, and Seagull Cove’s most famous son, murdered in the alley behind her shop, her grand opening ends on a sour note.

Anna must find the killer, or her ice cream shop will become more famous for its crimes than its banana splits. If only she could convince Joe Wiggins, her favorite new customer and a retired P.I., to assist her… But retired life is treating him too well.

To further complicate Anna’s life, Joe thinks he saw Bella peering into Anna’s ice cream shop from across the street. Bella’s body was never found. Could she still be alive?

If you love small New England seaside towns, loveable characters, captivating mysteries, and ice cream parlors, you’ll love the Seaside Ice Cream Shop Mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fatal Decision: The Freeman Files Series - Book 1 *




  








Gus Freeman is a retired Detective Inspector who has spent the past three years alone. Freeman’s wife, Tess, died from a brain aneurysm six months to the day after his retirement. He is still coming to terms with his enforced solitary existence.

His old boss wants Gus to head up a Crime Review Team investigating cold cases. Old witness statements and fresh clues would cloud his thoughts. The hunt would be on. Freeman wonders whether his superiors need his old-style methods. Is the request out of pity; to occupy his mind with fruitless digging into cases their best young brains failed to crack? Gus can't resist the chance to enter the fray for one last hurrah.

In this first case, the team tackle the brutal murder of Daphne Tolliver in June 2008. The sixty-eight-year-old widow was walking her dog, Bobby in woodland close to her home. Despite the efforts of detectives at the time they never identified a single suspect. A reconstruction of Daphne's last known moments on TV five years later yielded nothing. Gus Freeman and his new team appear to have a tough nut to crack for their first case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Bones at Point No Point (A Thomas Austin Crime Thriller Book 1)*




  








How do you catch a killer who's already behind bars?

Thomas Austin was once a prominent NYPD detective, known for locking up a psychopathic serial killer dubbed "The Holiday Baby Butcher." Now retired in a small beach town in the Pacific Northwest, Austin runs a little café, trying to overcome the loss of his wife, a DA who was gunned down only one year ago.

When a mysterious bag of bones appears on a nearby beach, Austin is dragged back into a world he thought he'd left behind. The Holiday Baby Butcher is behind bars, so it has to be a copycat.

But with each new clue, the killer seems closer and closer to the real thing. And when Austin finally learns the truth, it's a twist so shocking it shakes him to his core.

The Bones of Point No Point is the mesmerizing debut crime thriller from D.D. Black, perfect for fans of Robert Dugoni, Lisa Regan, JD Kirk, and Michael Connelly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stolen Lives (James Quinn Book 1)*




  








James Quinn – a flawed detective with a kind heart and a noble quest: justice. Or is it vengeance?

It's been two years since a young sex-trafficked woman fell victim to a sadistic murderer sensationalised in the tabloids as the "Dell Ripper".

The case remains cold, but no one particularly cares.

Except DCI James Quinn of Hertfordshire Constabulary.

James is convinced the Ripper is Troy Perkins – sex pest, stalker, petty criminal. His tormentor. The man who stole his happiness.

When the Ripper strikes again, James is determined to catch his man, whatever the cost to himself. Or the people he loves...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lost Souls (James Quinn Book 2)*




  








Fifteen years ago, Urtė Cuda was abducted and vanished without trace.

Two years ago, James Quinn made a sacred promise to his dying wife that he’d continue the fight to find her best friend, no matter what the cost.

And now, finally, he has a promising lead. But there’s a problem: Urtė is implicated in the unsolved murder of a high-profile politician.

As James races to uncover the truth, he soon finds there are others just as desperate to keep it buried …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Jamie Austen Thrillers Boxset (Books 1-5)*




  








Award Winning Series

The addictive page turning saga of Jamie Austen and Alex Halee spy thrillers are available in boxset for the first time ever. (Books 1-5 in one collection.)

Action packed. Suspenseful. Fast paced. From Beginning to End.

They must be good. They've been number #1 Amazon international best sellers in 10 different countries.

Book One: Save The Girls

Jamie goes to Belarus to look for three hundred girls who have gone missing. It's a race against time as she is the only one who can save them.

Book Two: The Ingenue

Alex gets help from the most unlikely of sources. A thirteen-year-old North Korean girl who likes to steal backpacks. When she steals a backpack full of nuclear code, her life is in danger. Can Alex save both of them?

Book Three: Saving Sara (Finalist 2021 Best Book Award Thriller/Suspense)

You won't believe Jamie jumped.

"This was like a Mission Impossible movie." Amazon reviewer.

Book Four: Save The Queen

Alex and Jamie are on their honeymoon. Instead of enjoying it, they are drawn into a race against time to save the Queen of England.

Book Five: No Girl Left Behind

Some bad guys make Jamie mad. Big mistake!

Jamie goes to the glitz and glamour of Abu Dhabi to buy a painting for AJAX. What ensues is a gut-wrenching tale of four girls in trouble.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/06/23.

Currently Free.

*Known But to God: America's Twentieth Century Wars and the Search for the Missing *




  







There are many books written about epic battles, heroic soldiers and the remarkable events that occur during a war. This book contains little of that history. This book is about the more than 70.000 men who remain missing after America's wars. Their names appear in our cemeteries, on gravestones marked "unknown," on commemorative walls listing the missing or simply in after-action reports inadequate to the task of declaring a life at an end. Americans are sensitive to the injustice and incompleteness of such records. So, the United States is the only country publicly committed to searching for missing warriors' remains and to identifying and finally honoring them. This commitment has been inconsistently fulfilled, however, and results have been mixed. This book shows how modern warfare loses its dead in ways that make them harder than ever to find after battle. It tells the story of families who never give up hope and of the volunteers and officials who try to help them. But it's also the story of how our government too often has failed to make finding the missing possible -- and what we can do about it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/07/23.

Currently Free.

*The Curse of Sotkari Ta: A Romantic Space Opera *




  








Stolen from Earth…only to learn she’s not entirely human.

Mina, a wife and mother, is snatched from her family and forced to serve the ruthless Lostai on a distant science station. The DNA of an evolved race known as Sotkari Ta lies dormant in her genes. The Lostai, determined to harness her latent telekinetic and telepathic abilities, push Mina through a brutal boot camp. Despite the hardships and abuse, Mina completes her training and is assigned her first mission, one that goes against her most basic principles. A mission she will not accept.

If Mina is to escape the Lostai, she must trust an arrogant and unpleasant soldier whose morals seem questionable, at best. The strong attraction between them both annoys and unnerves her.

Even if she gets away, she will need to survive in this alien environment while evading the Lostai. Will she ever make it back to Earth, or have her actions already changed her destiny and the fate of those who assist her?

If you like the combination of steamy romance and space opera adventure, this series is for you.
Disclosure: Sexual Content, Violence, Attempted Rape


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Survivors (Life After War Book 1)*




  








This is Safe Haven

“We offer food, shelter, and protection to all survivors. Does anyone copy? …hello? Is anyone alive out there?”

The end of the world has given humanity a harsh, merciless existence, where nature tries hard to push us to the very brink of extinction. Everything is against us, between us. Untold miles of lawless, apocalyptic roads wait for our feet, and the future, cold and dark, offers little comfort. Without change, there can be no peace—only survivors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Adrian's Eagles (Life After War Book 2) *




  








*Post-Apocalyptic Survival*

Three months after the nuclear world war that turned America into a dangerous wasteland, Safe Haven has made it from California to South Dakota. Adrian now has six of the seven gifted people he needs to ensure the survival of their country. However, not everyone can handle Adrian’s version of safety—including some of his closest people. The refugee camp begins to rip apart when Angela joins the Eagles, allowing a dangerous enemy to get too close. Will the do-or-die situation cost the life of Adrian’s new protégé?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Baking Bad - a Cozy Mystery (with Dragons): Tea, dragons, and murder - a funny cozy mystery with a scaly twist. (A Beaufort Scales Mystery Book 1) *




  








A tranquil village.

A poisoned cupcake.

A murdered vicar.



A simple case - or it should be. But all clues point to the Toot Hansell Women’s Institute, and Detective Inspector Adams is about to discover there’s much more to the W.I. than just bake sales and jam making.

Alice Martin, RAF Wing Commander (Ret.), and current chair of the Women's Institute, knows the ladies of the W.I. are not guilty. But she has a bigger problem. Toot Hansell has a large and dragonish secret, and she needs to keep the police well away from it. Plus she’d really rather not be arrested for murder. Again.

Meanwhile, Beaufort Scales, High Lord of the Cloverly dragons and survivor of the days of knights and dragon hunts, knows even better than Alice that the modern dragon only survives as long as no one knows they exist. But he also knows friends don’t let friends face murder inquiries alone. Beaufort fully intends to Get Involved.

This investigation is about to take on dragonish proportions.

Best put the kettle on…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Honest to Dog (Cozy Dog Mystery): #7 in the Golden Retriever Mystery Series (Golden Retriever Mysteries)*




  







When his college friend Doug moves to Stewart’s Crossing after an ugly divorce, reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan sees a way to pay forward the help he received under similar circumstances. But when Doug dies under mysterious circumstances, Steve and his crime-solving golden retriever Rochester have a new goal: Find the truth behind Doug’s death, even if Steve has to risk the freedom he has fought so hard for to do it. Contains Ponzi schemers, a Quaker funeral and cute jump drives shaped like llamas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dog is in the Details (Cozy Dog Mystery): #8 in the Golden Retriever Mystery Series (Golden Retriever Mysteries) *












A dog, a synagogue, and a deadly crime. When a young man suffering from mental illness disrupts the blessing of the animals at Steve Levitan’s synagogue, he and his golden retriever Rochester are launched into an investigation that will take Steve back into the past of his family, his congregation, and the Jewish population of the city where he was born. In this 8th of the golden retriever mysteries, Steve and Rochester nose out suspects and dig up clues to present-day crimes—and ones in the past which still influence the living. From the rabbi’s Talmud study group to a homeless shelter in Trenton, our two intrepid sleuths are on the trail of someone with deep secrets, and the will to kill to protect them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dog Knows (Cozy Dog Mystery): #9 in the Golden Retriever Mystery Series (Golden Retriever Mysteries)*




  







When semi-reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan learns that a girl who was kind to him in high school is accused of three murders, he and his clue-sniffing golden retriever Rochester are on the case. Could sweet, ambitious Peggy Doyle be guilty of killing three husbands? Or is someone out to make it look that way? As teens, Steve admired Peggy because of the way she fought back from a difficult childhood to travel to France and aspire to a college degree and a career as a lawyer. When he discovers she’s been addicted to drugs, danced at a strip club, and married a biker, he’s surprised. How could the girl he knew grow up to be the woman the media are calling “The Black Widow of Birch Valley?” Can he and Rochester dig up the clues that might acquit Peggy, while avoiding the slippery slope of hacking that could cause him to lose everything he cares for? Trust Rochester to keep Steve on the straight and narrow, and bring the real killer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*All the Pretty Ones: A serial killer thriller with nail-biting suspense (Detective Jackie Cooke Book 1) *




  








The girl is sitting upright, her dark brown hair arranged over her shoulders and her blue, blue eyes staring into the distance. She looks almost peaceful. But her gaze is vacant, and her skin is cold…

Seventeen-year-old Chloe Smedley walks out of the school gates and waves to the person waiting for her across the road. She smiles and hurries towards them… and is never seen alive again.

Detective Jackie Cooke is first on the scene when Chloe’s body is found, posed upright at a garden table. In her gut, Jackie knows she’s searching for a monster and it’s only a matter of time before they strike again, but no one will listen.

Chloe’s distraught mother describes her as a happy, loving girl, and Jackie vows to find her killer, whatever the cost.

Then another body is found, posed in the same strange way. Sickened by the scene, Jackie returns home to find a multi-coloured friendship bracelet on her kitchen counter. Her blood runs cold. It’s the same one her brother was wearing before he disappeared, nearly thirty years ago.

Jackie realises that only digging into her own past will let her catch the killer. But he is already watching her every move… can she stop him before he strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Harperley PoW Camp 93: Forgotten in Time [Print Replica] *




  






During WWII approximately 1500 camps were built in the UK to hold prisoners of war. Located near Crook, County Durham, Harperley Camp 93 was a purpose built work camp that in 1943 originally housed Italian PoWs. In 1944 the Italian prisoners were moved elsewhere to make room for the 716 low security risk German PoWs being brought in. After its closure in 1948 it became a Displaced Persons Camp, housing former prisoners until they were repatriated back to Germany or integrated into the local communities.

In 2001 James and Lisa McLeod purchased the property for agricultural use. As they began clearing away weeds and undergrowth they made an unexpected and amazing discovery. What they found were 49 remaining huts and buildings, still intact, including the prisoner's canteen with paintings on the walls and the theatre.

With 85% of its buildings still protected by original roofs, Harperley is considered a very rare example of a surviving PoW camp that was constructed with purpose built materials. As of 2002 this monument is scheduled under the Ancient Monuments and Archaeological Areas Act 1979 as amended as it appears to the Secretary of State to be of national importance.

In 2005 the author conducted a large, multi-team paranormal investigation at Harperley. It was the first official investigation performed at a PoW camp in the UK, as well as the only one ever conducted at Harperley. The event was reported by Mike Hallowell and published in the Jarrow & Hebburn Gazette on October 13th, 2005.

This book contains a short history of the camp, the canteen and theatre, a view into the life of prisoners, and an account of the investigation. One chapter introduces you to Peter Hoentsch, a former German PoW who was repatriated to Germany at the end of the war. The author found Peter and what began as interviews via email turned into a personal friendship. Peter provides fascinating personal insights into life at the camp. Interspersed throughout the book are over 130 full color and black and white photos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/07/23.

Currently Free.

*American to the Corps: Iraq, Bosnia, Benghazi, Snowden: A Marine Corps Intelligence Officer's Incredible Journey *




  







American to the Corps presents a firsthand account of many of the most high-profile national security events of the last thirty years as experienced by LtCol. Jonathon P. Myers, United States Marine Corps. LtCol. Myers, through a combination of skill and circumstance, found himself at the center of many of the most prominent events of the last several decades, including the American response to the terrorist attacks in Benghazi; the rescue of Capt. Scott O'Grady from Bosnia; the investigation of the theft of classified information by Edward Snowden; the investigation of spy Robert Hanssen; the war against South American drug trafficking cartels; and the invasion of Iraq. The son of career CIA agents and hailing from an extended family of high-level intelligence operatives, Myers was at the epicenter of the action for three decades. His accounts provide a no-holds-barred, humorous, and sometimes emotional look behind the veil of secrecy of modern day national security, intelligence, and Marine Corps training and operations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/08/23.

Currently Free.

*The Black Heart of the Station*




  








Delinquent or Prophet? Whichever one teenager Josh Driscoll is, he may be humanity's only hope for survival.

Josh lives in The Station, a city buried deep beneath the surface of a frozen, lifeless earth, its origins lost in the mists of time. His frequent rule-breaking exploits are focused on a single question - how did we get here?

But Josh goes too far when he steals a space-suit and escapes to the surface to explore.

As punishment, the governing Council, of which his father is a member, forcibly enrolls him as a novice monk at Saint Carmine's, the Station's resident monastery. At first desperate to escape, Josh finds himself drawn into the monastery's ancient texts.

Deciphering an encrypted journal hidden for centuries, he learns that the Black Heart, a computer complex sealed off after an ancient asteroid strike, may hold the answers he's been seeking, and may be all that can save the city from certain annihilation. When the deranged head of the Council is determined to demolish the Black Heart and doom them all, Josh leads a desperate battle to stop him.

But can Josh and his tiny band of followers prevail in time to avert catastrophe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tomes Scones & Crones: A Paranormal Women’s Fiction Novel (Three Tomes Bookshop Book 1)*




  








At forty-eight, Jacqueline Finch has a nice, easy life with few responsibilities: she’s been a librarian in Chicago for twenty-five years, she doesn’t have a husband, children, or pets, and she’s just coasting along, enjoying her books and a small flower garden now that she’s over the hill.

That is, until the Universe (helped by three old crones) has other ideas.

All at once, Jacqueline’s staid (and boring) life is upended, and the next thing she knows, she’s heading off to Button Cove to start a new life as the owner of Three Tomes Bookshop.

The bookstore is a darling place, and Jacqueline is almost ready to be excited about this new opportunity…until Mrs. Hudson and Mrs. Danvers show up. Somehow, the literary characters of Sherlock Holmes’s landlady and Rebecca deWinter’s creepy and sardonic housekeeper are living persons who work at the bookshop (when they aren’t bickering with each other). Not only does Jacqueline have to contend with them—and the idea that people regularly eat pastries while reading books in her store!—but the morning after she arrives, the body of a dead man is found on her property.

Things start to get even more strange after that: Jacqueline is befriended by three old women who bear a startling resemblance to the Witches Three from Macbeth, an actual witch shows up at her bookshop and accuses Jacqueline of killing her brother, and the two women who own businesses across the street seem determined to befriend Jacqueline.


And then there’s the police detective with the very definite hot-Viking vibe who shows up to investigate the dead body…

The next thing Jacqueline knows, her staid and simple life is no longer quiet and unassuming, and she’s got crones, curses, and crocodiles to deal with.

And when a new literary character appears on the scene…things start to get even more hairy and Jacqueline is suddenly faced with a horrible life and death situation that will totally push her out of her comfort zone…if she’s brave enough to let it.

After all, isn’t forty-eight too late for an old dog to learn new tricks?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Skunk Man Swamp (Reg Rawlins Psychic Investigator (Paranormal Cozy Mystery) Book 10) *




  








*Danger lurks in the water!*


With the Magical Spring Games approaching, Damon hires Reg to help him to track down a missing contestant deep in the Everglades. If Reg thought this was going to be a walk in the (national) park, she’s got another thing coming.

Covering 1.5 million acres and home to both magical and non-magical predators, including those of the two-legged variety, Reg isn’t sure she is up to the challenge. Could anyone be?

Reg had better hold onto that airboat, it’s going to be a wild ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pies and Pandemonium: A Cozy Culinary Mystery (A Belle Harbor Cozy Mystery Book 6) *




  








A pie to die for, tangled family ties, and farmer’s market folly…

Sixth in the Belle Harbor Cozy Mystery series!

Buoyed by a new baking alliance with her business neighbor, Tilly teams up with her to enter the annual berry pie competition. Coupled with her parents first visit to quaint Belle Harbor, Tilly’s got her plate full. No sooner does she reconnect with her mom, than a dead body inserts itself front and center.

With the death of his father, the heir apparent to the ceramic pie plate empire is prime suspect number one. But as Tilly, and her unlikely sleuthing partner mom team up to investigate, they quickly find layers of deception buried deep in the history of the annual pie competition.

Tilly and her mom reveal the length contestants will go to for the top prize in the contest. Can they slice up this juicy mystery to serve up the killer or will they be forced to eat humble pie?

Pies and Pandemonium is Book 6 in the Belle Harbor Cozy Mystery series. A light, cozy mystery in a quaint beach town with a fun loving, amateur female sleuth, her quirky uncle, and enough antiques and pastries to fill your home and your belly. No gore, swearing or cliffhangers. Can be read as a standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stilettos & Scoundrels: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 1 (The Presley Thurman Mysteries)*




  








One florist. One dead senator. And nothing is all that rosy...

The newly jobless Presley Thurman heads back to her hometown, Hunter’s Hollow, to run her mother’s flower shop, Petal Pushers while her parents are basking in the joy of a month-long cruise. Presley's planning a boring and easy month working as a florist while she figures out her next career move. But when she delivers flowers to a well-known senator, her humdrum month takes a turn for the worse.

After Presley finds Senator Daniels dead in his hotel room, Presley's once again embroiled in a mystery where she's the number one suspect. Determined to get herself off the suspect list, Presley sets out to uncover the truth with the help of her old high school crush, Cooper Sands. Discovering the senator's wicked and wanton ways sets a motive, but it doesn't clear her name.

Will Presley find the scoundrel's killer and keep herself out of jail?

Presley, and her loyal canine sidekick Bella, are on the case!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Aunt Bessie Assumes (An Isle of Man Cozy Mystery Book 1)*




  








Aunt Bessie assumes that she'll have the beach all to herself on a cold, wet, and windy March morning just after sunrise, then she stumbles (almost literally) over a dead body.

Elizabeth (Bessie) Cubbon, aged somewhere between free bus pass (60) and telegram from the Queen (100), has lived her entire adult life in a small cottage on Laxey beach. For most of those years, she's been in the habit of taking a brisk morning walk along the beach. Dead men have never been part of the scenery before.

Aunt Bessie assumes that the dead man died of natural causes, then the police find the knife in his chest.

Try as she might, Bessie just can't find anything to like about the young widow that she provides tea and sympathy to in the immediate aftermath of finding the body. There isn't much to like about the rest of the victim's family either.

Aunt Bessie assumes that the police will have the case wrapped up in no time at all, then she finds a second body.

Can Bessie and her friends find the killer before she ends up as the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*On the Wings of Murder (Florida Keys Bed & Breakfast Cozy Mystery Book 3) *




  








Photographing wildlife can be a fun and exciting hobby. Photographing a dead body, on the other hand . . .

A cozy mystery from International Bestselling Author Danielle Collins

Eva Stewart has taken up a new hobby: photography. What better place to take pictures than the Great White Heron Refuge? While capturing the local wildlife on film, she stumbles across a dead body. Of course, the murder mystery book club jumps on the case. Can Eva and the book club find another killer or have they finally gotten in over their heads?

On the Wings of Murder is the third story in the Florida Keys Bed & Breakfast Cozy Mystery series. If you like fast-paced mysteries with interesting characters, a talkative bird, and unexpected twists, you’re going to love the Florida Keys Bed & Breakfast Cozy Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Contract: A Lou Fleener Mystery (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








HE’S GOT A TARGET ON HIS BACK...
PITY THE WANNABE HIT MAN.

Some dimwit in New York’s put out a contract on Lou Fleener, private detective and street fighter extraordinaire. A completely boneheaded move—these Big Apple goons have no idea who they’re dealing with.

And a totally unjust one too—all Lou did was accidentally start a gang war in Chicago. Hardly worth mentioning.

A few toughs try their luck at taking him out (and wish they hadn’t), but when an innocent citizen’s killed in a drive-by intended for Lou, he decides enough is enough. He figures he’ll just find out who’s footing the bill and ask them to cancel the contract.

So Lou and Cassidy, his beautiful, fierce, and fiercely loyal sharp-shooter wife, head for New York, bringing Lou's unique brand of one-man gang warfare. He'd have been happy to talk it out. He asked nice, but they wanted a war. So they got Lou, who’s always way more trouble than anybody's ever expecting.

Even with a bum ankle, Lou’s still the best street fighter in Chicago. And in New York, he’s also got a secret weapon—a smooth New York P.I. who knows his way around the local crime empires.

As always, a good part of the fun is watching everyone underestimate a short, pudgy underdog, and the satisfaction of witnessing their thoroughgoing annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Lou Fleener Private Eye Series: Books 1-3 A private eye thriller series Box set (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 9) *




  








MEET THE AMAZING LOU FLEENER, PRIVATE EYE.

He’s short and not so good-looking and maybe not the best dresser, but he can fight like Ali and dance like Astaire.

And solve the oddest collection of crimes you’ve ever imagined. Lou and his best friend Monk are here with their first ever collection of three best-selling novels full of suspense, thrills, romance and a lot of humor.

Missing Amanda (Book 1)
Chicago, 1960

Lou and Monk get hustled into finding the kidnapped daughter of Chicago mob boss, Duke Braddock. Thing is, there’s no kidnapping, there’s no daughter. It’s all a scam to still up a gang war to get Braddock’s guy named mayor.

Monk’s got the brains, Lou’s got the moves and newcomer Cassidy Adams provides the looks.

There will be action and the most satisfying ending you could ever want when Lou and company actually find…the missing Amanda.

Seriously? (Book 2)
Chicago, 1960

Nazis in America! Seriously?

Lou and Cassidy are hired by an elderly survivor of an infamous Nazi death camp. She swears her new neighbor was a guard there.

So now they’re up against a gang of ruthless killers who shouldn’t even exist. Add a gun-toting crook who thinks Monk cheated him at cards, and a new lady for the ever-awkward Monk, and you’ve got a thriller filled with the usual fights, humor and romance.

Seriously.

(She’s got the) Devil in her Heart (Book 3)
LA, 1961

Monk’s in a lot of trouble. Grabbed by and beaten by a revenge-seeking killer, stripped of all their money. Lou and Cassie are caught flat-footed when they’re suddenly broke.

He’s in California, they’re in Chicago. With no money and no idea where he is, can they rescue their friend and get back what’s theirs?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Lt. Kate Gazzara Series - Books 10 - 12 *




  








*The saga continues with three spell-binding thrillers!*
Book 10: Catherine

Book 11: Alexandra

Book 12: Cameron

Greed, revenge, jealousy, money, love, hate are all motives for murder and all in a day’s work for Lt. Kate Gazzara. If you love whodunits, police procedurals, realism, fast-paced nonstop action, strong women detectives, you'll love these three highly rated thrillers. If you've not yet met Kate Gazzara, a dedicated female detective in a world dominated by men. this is as good a place as any to do so.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/08/23.

Currently Free.

*Rogue Force (A Troy Stark Thriller—Book #1) *




  








From #1 bestselling and USA Today bestselling author Jack Mars, author of the critically-acclaimed Luke Stone and Agent Zero series (with over 5,000 five-star reviews), comes an explosive new, action-packed thriller series that takes readers on a wild-ride across Europe, America, and the world.

When elite Navy Seal Troy Stark is forced into retirement for his dubious respect for authority, he dreads the quiet life awaiting him with his brothers and buddies in Yonkers, New York. But the quiet doesn’t last long: the NYPD needs Troy’s military expertise to help find and stop a major terrorist threat to New York City. To pre-empt the attack, they need him to fly to Europe and stop it at its source—using any means necessary.

Troy finds himself partnered with an Interpol agent who is as different from him as can be, and their instant dislike is mutual. But they have an attack to stop, and only a few days to do it, and together they’ll need each other as they criss-cross Europe in a high-octane cat-and-mouse chase to shut these terrorists down.

But what starts off as a straightforward mission (and an opportunity to clear his name) soon catapults Troy headfirst into a global conspiracy. These criminals are more sophisticated than they appear, and even with Troy’s unparalleled military skills, he and his team find themselves constantly one stop behind. With the fate of New York City on the line, the stakes couldn’t be higher.

Where will they strike? And when? And can Troy stop it before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/09/23.

Currently Free.

*New Hope: Galactic War (Protagonist Wars Book 1)*





  








A mysterious malfunction, causing the lander to crash on the Moon's surface.
A shadow government organization with tentacles reaching farther than anyone could have predicted.
And a secret so profound it will change the world forever.
Something terrible is coming...

When Ellie Johnson crashed her multi-billion dollar spaceship during its maiden voyage to the surface of the Moon — on international TV, in prime time, with practically the whole world watching — she believed things couldn't have gone any worse.

Already trapped in the worst day of her life, she must fight to stay alive and uncover the mystery of her untimely crash landing. And that is just the beginning.

Not everything on the Moon's surface is what it seems, and great threats lurk in the darkest of places. An ancient threat has been waiting a long time to be unleashed. And the accident may just be what it takes to do it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Demon in Me (A Living in Eden Novel Book 1)*




  








BOOK #1 IN THE LIVING IN EDEN SERIES! Eden Riley is a psychic consultant for the police, even though her abilities have never been her most reliable skill. On her most recent case, her paranormal powers are about to get her into some serious trouble.

After a serial killer is gunned down in front of her, Eden realizes that she’s quite literally no longer alone. A voice in her head introduces himself as Darrak. He’s a demon—but not it a bad way. Now he’s been bound to Eden by chance of fate. By day he can take very appealing form, but by night he needs Eden—for her body.

When Darrak promises he can coach her on getting the life—and the man—of her dreams if she doesn’t call 1-800-EXORCIST, can Eden learn to live with this sexy demon?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fashionably Dead (Hot Damned Series, Book 1) *




  








Vampyres don’t exist. They absolutely do not exist.

At least I didn’t think they did ‘til I tried to quit smoking and ended up Undead. Who in the hell did I screw over in a former life that my getting healthy equates with dead?

Now I’m a Vampyre. Yes, we exist whether we want to or not. However, I have to admit, the perks aren’t bad. My girls no longer jiggle, my ass is higher than a kite and the latest Prada keeps finding its way to my wardrobe. On the downside, I’m stuck with an obscenely profane Guardian Angel who looks like Oprah and a Fairy Fighting Coach who’s teaching me to annihilate like the Terminator.

To complicate matters, my libido has increased to Vampyric proportions and my attraction to a hotter than Satan’s underpants killer rogue Vampyre is not only dangerous . . . it’s possibly deadly. For real dead. Permanent death isn’t on my agenda. Avoiding him is my only option. Of course, since he thinks I’m his, it’s easier said than done. Like THAT’S not enough to deal with, all the other Vampyres think I’m some sort of Chosen One.

Holy Hell, if I’m in charge of saving an entire race of blood suckers, the Undead are in for one hell of a ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fashionably Dead Down Under (Hot Damned Series, Book 2) *




  








Welcome to Hell.
Literally.

The Hell where the Prince of Darkness is hotter than Hades, Hell Hounds smell like brownies and the Seven Deadly Sins are addicted to Facebook…Not to mention the soundtrack in the Underworld is Journey. For real.

I should have known no good could come from offing my parents in the space of twenty minutes no matter how psychotic and evil they were…

Now I find out my family tree includes almost every deity and mythological being alive while Ethan, the one and only love of my undead life has a limited time down under before he turns to dust. In the land of Sin, you’d think I’d get some nookie time with my man, but no. Baby Demons, cousins and grandparents put the kibosh on that. Blue balls are the new normal. What the hell does a half-Vampyre Half-Demon have to do to catch a break?

Apparently find a freakin’ sword, calm Mother Nature’s unmedicated mood swings and make sure Mister Rogers keeps his sticky fingers to himself during weekly poker with the Devil.

And I have three days to do it.

By all that’s unholy, I thought Ethan’s Vampyre family was crazy…Trust me, they have nothing on the Demons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hell On Heels (Hot Damned Series, Book 3) *




  








Where does a Demon go when she gets deported from Hell?

Kentucky. Eden, Kentucky to be more specific—where nothing is exactly as it seems.

My name is Dixie. I’m a Demon—a lousy Demon. I’m a twenty-one year old virgin and I have a battery operated boyfriend. My magic is iffy at best and downright dangerous at worst. Leaving Hell to represent my race is not high on my list of things to do.

Hell was exact. Hell was simple. All I want to do is get to home base with the hotter than Hades Demon of my dreams and work on my dark side so Satan, my dad, will get off my ass.

Instead I end up in Kentucky looking for the Balance of Chaos, avoiding pole dancing classes with Mother Nature and finding out my invisible friend is a silver skinned destructive weather pattern.

And if that isn’t craptastic enough, the damn Sword of Death is missing again and who ever has it wants the King of the Underworld dead. Seriously.

With new powers emerging daily, keeping my Demon side, horniness and general disgust under wraps doesn’t make it any easier to fit in with the humans. Thankfully my priorities are in line: get laid…save world…try not to blow up kitchen appliances…and get laid again. I was ready to rumble. All I want to do is go back to Hell, but with the balance of good and evil in my hands, I’m stuck in the garden of Eden. Oh well, what the Hell. Someone has to save the world before there’s no world left to save. Might as well be me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fashionably Dead in Diapers: Hot Damned Series Book 4 *




  








And I thought being half Vampyre/half Demon was hard…That’s nothing compared to being a mother. Sweet baby Moses in a boob tube, there aren’t any books on raising True Immortals so let me give you a few tips…

~ Make a map of every closet and bathroom in your home if you enjoy having sex. Sleep deprivation can cause confusion and a map will help if you only have seven minutes and thirty-one seconds. You’re welcome.
~ Parenting books are useless if you're not human. If your child is half Vampyre/ half Demon I would suggest not using parenting books at all--they can backfire like a mother humper. Trust me on this.
~ Have sex.
~ When your child tells you he has an imaginary friend, do not discount this as fantasy. Often times your child isn't imagining anything. If he persists with alarming and violent stories about this fictional buddy it's probably a Troll. Do a thorough search of your home and kill it. Decapitation works best. Some imaginary friends are harmless. However, it's wise not to take chances.
~ Have sex again.
~ When in large crowds, make sure you hold tight to your child's hand. Losing a child in an amusement park is terrifying. If you're truly paranoid a parent could consider putting a chip in their child. If you do this don't discuss it at dinner parties. People will think you are weird.
~ At least cuddle.
~ Playing with dolls is fun. Being one? No so much. If your child ever finds a Genie in a bottle, flush it immediately. Many children wish for things that are very difficult to reverse...like being doll sized. If this happens, move to Oz. There are many people of small stature there. And yes, it really does exist.
~ Find a closet and go to town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sounds of Murder: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (A Kara Hilder Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A Valkyrie with Haphazard Magic
A Fallen Angel Seeking Redemption
An Unlikely Crime-Solving Duo*
***Cross-over series from the A Witch in the Woods series with Shayla Loci and Alex Stone!

What happens when a Valkyrie detective joins forces with a fallen angel who works for the Paranormal Apprehension and Detention Agency? Well, when you add in a kick-butt Valkyrie grandma, a sword-wielding pixie, and a talking cat who majored in sarcasm...you get an unlikely crime-solving team who finds themselves constantly embroiled in hilarious shenanigans.

When Detective Kara Hilder turned forty, she had no idea her shocking birthday present would come from a devilishly handsome fallen angel named Zane. But when Zane sprouts wings and flies her to the supernatural town of Mystic Cove, to see a grandmother she never knew existed...and then drops the bomb Kara is actually a Valkyrie...Kara is convinced she's going crazy. Nothing a couple hormone pills can't fix though...right?

When a famous supernatural musician turns up murdered in Mystic Cove, Zane enlists Kara's help to solve the crime. But when Kara recognizes one of the suspects as Alex Stone's ex-wife, she has no choice but to call Alex and Shayla and warn them Camille has resurfaced. Between learning about her new paranormal powers, trying to discover who her father is, and interviewing vampires, witches, and myriad other supernaturals she never knew existed...Kara finds herself drawn more and more to Mystic Cove and its hidden secrets. Can Zane and Grandma Rota convince Kara she needs to stay in the supernatural world and fight crime with them? Or will Kara insist on returning to Seattle and turn her back on this amazing new world she just discovered? Find out in Book 1, Sounds of Murder, a new paranormal cozy mystery series by Jenna St. James.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Gregory Gorge: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







As Abby moves into her new home in Gregory Gorge, she is thrilled to start a fresh chapter in her life. But when strange and terrifying occurrences start happening, Abby realizes that the house is haunted by a malevolent force tied to a grisly mass murder. With the help of her quick wit and determination, Abby sets out to uncover the mystery and lay the vengeful spirits to rest. But as she delves deeper into the house's dark past, she finds herself in a race against time to solve the mystery before it's too late. Will Abby be able to outsmart the haunted house and escape its clutches, or will she become the next victim of its wrath?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Happy Birthday Murder (A Reporter Roland Bean Cozy Mystery)*




  








Make a wish for ... murder?

When reporter Roland Bean turns the big three-oh, his wife throws him, and his fraternal twin sister Robyn, a huge birthday bash.

The festive occasion is lively and fun until a fight between his sister and her boyfriend ends the night on a sour note. Beanie decides to console Robyn but almost hits a man staggering in the road as he drives to her townhouse.

A man who turns out to be Robyn’s boyfriend and what’s worse, he’s been shot.

The boyfriend’s dying words shake Beanie to his core: Robyn ... shot ... me.

Refusing to believe his twin sister killed a man, Beanie vows to use his investigative skills to prove her innocence.

He discovers plenty of suspects as he delves into the doctor’s dirty dealings, but can he solve the case before the killer makes him the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dark is the Grave : An Edge-Of-Your-Seat Scottish Detective Thriller (DCI Bone Scottish Crime Thrillers Book 1) *




  








A dead cop. A damaged detective. A copycat killer on the loose.

When the chief suspect in the notorious Peek-a-boo cop killer case blew himself up, almost taking lead investigator DCI Duncan Bone with him, the psychologically damaged detective thought his days on the force were over. But when another PC is abducted and murdered in the same deranged Peek-a-boo fashion, Bone is persuaded to return to lead the new investigation. But as Bone and his team hunt a copycat killer, and with time running out before yet another cop is slain, Bone’s terrifying past returns to tear open old wounds and push him to very edge of the abyss.

Can DCI Bone end the killing before the killing ends him?

Set among the dramatic hills and glens of Scotland's Campsie Fells, Dark is the Grave is the first in a series of edge-of-your-seat crime thrillers that will keep you guessing right up to the nail-biting, heart-stopping climax.

Perfect for fans of Ian Rankin, J.D. Kirk, Val McDermid and Stuart MacBride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Save Me (A Katie Winter FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








A string of murders around a frozen lake on the American-Canadian border leads the FBI and Canada to create an elite unit to tackle cross-border killers. FBI BAU Special Agent Katie Winter, originally from the Upper Peninsula and accustomed to its harsh winters and rough terrain, is the perfect candidate—yet with the childhood disappearance of her sister still haunting her, it was the one place Katie had hoped never to return.

“Molly Black has written a taut thriller that will keep you on the edge of your seat… I absolutely loved this book and can’t wait to read the next book in the series!”
—Reader review for Girl One: Murder
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SAVE ME is the debut novel in a new series by #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Molly Black.

FBI Special Agent Katie Winter is no stranger to frigid winters, isolation, and dangerous cases. With her sterling record of hunting down serial killers, she is a fast-rising star in the BAU, and when a woman is discovered in the middle of a frozen lake, Katie is the natural choice to partner with Canadian law enforcement to track the killer across the brutal and unforgiving landscape.

But tensions run high between Katie and her new Canadian partner, and time is running out before the killer’s trail goes cold. The case also conjures the demons of her own past: Katie’s younger sister, vanished years ago on the shore of the very same lake, a case that remains unsolved.

Can Katie keep her demons at bay long enough to enter a killer’s mind and stop him before it’s too late?

Or will this diabolical monster outwit her in his game of cat and mouse?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

01/09/23.

Currently Free.

*The Moscow Brief: A Travis Bishop Thriller (Travis Bishop Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*It’s been five years since CIA agent Travis Bishop walked away from his career...*

Now living on a ranch in Texas training performance horses, he swore he’d never go back.

The arrival of an unexpected guest at the ranch throws Travis headfirst into trouble. A man shows up on his doorstep claiming an agent that saved his life has gone dark and is nowhere to be found. Worse yet, the CIA believes her to be a traitor.

A simple dinner to talk through the details leads to murder and a plan to topple the entire US government, a threat that even Travis can’t ignore.

Now it’s Travis’s mission to save the agent and uncover the truth, if he can find her in time…


----------

